

The Sustainability of Human Progress (John McCarthy) - DaniFong
http://www-formal.stanford.edu/jmc/progress/index.html

======
DaniFong
Note that while I don't share all of his views, this webpage is a broad,
reasoned, concise case for optimism amidst the obstacles we'll face.

